# JHP for Ripshifter?



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Is JHP the only place I can order a street version ripshifter? Is there anyplace in the US?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Byunspeed.com
Had emm a couple of months ago when I bought my Race version


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ripshift street version*

I purchased mine from JHP in Australia, via Internet. The shifter was shipped from NY state, I had the shifter in 2 business days. In some cases, JHP must have inventory in USA. Al


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I checked Byunspeed and they only listed B&M and Hurst shifters.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.ls1speed.com/catagory.cfm?catagory=Transmission


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks b a. I'll call them monday and see if they offer the street version because they only show the race on the web site.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

E-mail this guy , he is the JHP dealer here in the US. This is who I got my street version ripshifter and guages from, and the wiring harness.

Don Phillips (POD GOD).
[email protected]

Just e-mail him or ask for his phone number and talk to him directly.
He is out of Nigira Falls , NY
If you ever decide to do the guages, you will need the wiring harness from them if your GTO was made in FEB 06 or after.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I clicked on his address and dropped him a line and it came back undeliverable? I got the worst luck.:confused


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

*ahem*

Here's the correct link

http://www.ls1speed.com/manu.cfm?mid=M0063


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Mac, thats the same place b a recomended but they only list the race version and I'm only interested in the street version.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

[email protected] this is the addie straight out of my address book. I just sent an e-mail to see if it goes through.
you could also e-mail JHP in AUS, and ask them for his e-mail and phone number.
They know him well, Tell them you need Don Phillips contact info, so you can order stuff.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I e-mailed JHP last week and still no reply. Any suggestions anyone?


----------

